# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  1909(?) Black Bee Catalogue

## prakel

I recently acquired a small catalogue of native English bees. There's no explicit date but based on a series of past customer testimonials which stop at February 1909 I'm going to hazard a guess that it was published for the 1909 season.

I'd be interested in any extra information if anyone has come across reference to this supplier previously.

IMG_20200613_175927.jpg

----------


## Adam

Not me - How much did the bees sell for? Do tell!

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

That's interesting, Prakel.  I wonder whether the Isle of Wight disease prompted an interest in breeding pure black bees (and then they gave up in their quest in 1909)?
Kitta

----------


## prakel

Hi Adam, sorry for the slow response (I managed to misplace the catalogue!). Having finally stumbled across it I'm uploading the prices and a couple of other pages which may interest  Kitta. The photos aren't brilliant, I'm using a rather poor quality camera at the moment but I hope they'll be clear enough.

IMG_20200630_181707.jpg
IMG_20200630_181536.jpg
IMG_20200630_181433.jpg
IMG_20200630_181519.jpg

----------

